# breakdown cover



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi all you rv'ers can you tell me who you have your breakdown cover with and the cost probably only need uk cover. kind regards mick


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I got my breakdown in with my insurance. Im with Safeguard. They have a fleet policy with AA, no restrictions.

Be careful... many insurers and breakdown firms will give you offers... but read the small print, many have restrictions, including length, width etc... I found that of quite a few that quoted. They are aimed at smaller motorhomes.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with the RAC, and if a member of the CCC you can join the RAC Arival scheme (free) with no weight or size restricitions

Loddy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

One needs to check that breakdown cover includes recovery after an accident. Have been assured that the AA fleet cover one gets with Safeguard Insurance does.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the swift response just been on to the rac Loddy and they have upgraded me. well worth the ccc membership


----------

